# Any one have any pictures from Seth Green at Anthrocon '07?



## KitsuneKit (Sep 21, 2008)

You know, Seth Green that actor who is in charge of Robot Chicken and Scott Evil from Austin Powers.  I know he was there as his rabbit fursona.  Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 21, 2008)

wait...seth green is a furry?
i need proof!


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

Seth Green is a furry?

Is there any evidence of this? Not saying I don't believe you.. somehow, this just registers as craziness in my mind. He has a bunny suit?


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 21, 2008)

if it is true then it would explain why there has been no shit about furries in robot chicken as he would not want to further push the negative media if he was a part of the fandom


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 21, 2008)

it says here that seth met senreich at a furry convention
http://www.600.org/tv_stars/seth_green.html


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 21, 2008)

Strangely, that seems to ring a bell, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Teco (Sep 21, 2008)

Greg the bunny?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 22, 2008)

All I found was this but the original poster is the same as this thread.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 22, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more I think I've seen a pic of Seth Green at a con at some point... I can't really find much. Just this: http://www.popculturemadness.com/Entertainment/Television/Images/Gregthebunny1.jpg

Not exactly promising, since I think he only had a puppet of a bunny >_>


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 22, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> it says here that seth met senreich at a furry convention
> http://www.600.org/tv_stars/seth_green.html



Mmmm but right after that Senreich said: 

MS: [laughs] When I was at Wizard I saw that Seth was a big action figure collector. So I called up his publicist and she said he would get back to me. A few minutes later Seth called and we just hit it off.

so I think he was just making a joke. 

Edit:
How 'bout John Mayer in a bear suit? x)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H-bJs-Ib-s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bLoiysdwfE


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 26, 2008)

the have yet to find picture proof i mean   real picture proof like him at a con with a conbadge


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 26, 2008)

Holy shit.

I always thought that Seth Green was FUCKING AWESOME. Like, he was always the funniest character in movies he stared in (Rat Race, Party Monster and Without A Paddle, to name a few), and he created my favorite TV show ever (Robot Chicken). But, if he is a furry, then HOT DAMN HE IS FUCKING AWESO- Well, at least more FUCKING AWESOME than he already is.

THIS THREAD IS HUGE


----------

